# Java threads on dual processor/core



## lelereb (Feb 6, 2006)

I've no dual core/processor to test it, but I'd like to know if someone of you knows if a simple multithreaded java app takes advantage from multi core/processor.

I'm afraid that threads running into the same process goes all on the same core/processor. Can someone confirm that?


----------



## Viro (Feb 13, 2006)

Shame there is still no answer for this important question. I too would like to know if multi_threaded_ applications benefit from dual-core. From all accounts, they appear to.


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm 90% sure that OS X will split the threads for a single process between CPUs but I don't know how a Java program would work because it's running in the JVM.


----------



## Viro (Feb 14, 2006)

If the underlying OS will split the threads, then I'm sure the JVM would as well. Have never seen any evidence to the contrary.


----------

